#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請~退出文學版版主職位...

## 藍德

真的已經是沒在關心~都是月影在做...裡面的生態我也幾乎跟不上了...

加上家裡的關係~能上網的時間也不多了
與其這樣掛名,還是辭退的好...


很抱歉之前讓狼王難做了,我申請退出管理職位

很抱歉給大家添麻煩了

----------


## 狼王白牙

瞭解，這一陣子辛苦您了

文學版的創版元老

感謝這段時間對大家的付出

----------


## M.S.Keith

拉昂大哥辛苦你了@@~
我會盡力去管理文版~
如果不懂在請教拉昂吧~~

----------

